# Non ce la faccio più!



## Nermin

Please can someone tell me what it means???

THaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## moodywop

It should be "Basta! Non ce la faccio più!". It means "I've had enough! I can't take it any more".


----------



## scott mary

another way is "i've had enought!i can't hold it on"


----------



## lsp

scott mary said:
			
		

> another way is "i've had enought!i can't hold it on"


I am not sure what you mean by "i can't hold it on"??


----------



## archimede

lsp said:
			
		

> I am not sure what you mean by "i can't hold it on"??


Perhaps he/she meant _hold back_ / _stifle_ (just guessing, but a it's an alternative translation).

HTH.

Alessandro


----------



## MingRaymond

archimede said:
			
		

> Perhaps he/she meant _hold back_ / _stifle_ (just guessing, but a it's an alternative translation).
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Alessandro


 
I think he/she meant I can't hold on.


----------



## Kaia

Ciao! Per favore qualcuno potrebbe spiegare la struttura di questa  frase?
Perché "ce"? E perché si riferisce a una cosa che abbiamo detto prima?
E "la" si riferisce a "cosa"...é come dire "questa cosa non la posso fare"?
Grazie.


----------



## Jana337

Kaia said:
			
		

> Ciao! Per favore qualcuno potrebbe spiegare la struttura di questa  frase?
> Perché "ce"? E perché si riferisce a una cosa che abbiamo detto prima?
> E "la" si riferisce a "cosa"...é come dire "questa cosa non la posso fare"?
> Grazie.


Ciao Kaia,

dovresti semplicemente tenere conto di un fatto semplice: "to make it" = "farcela". Sia "ce" che "la" fanno parte del verbo. Credo si possa dire che "la" significhi "it" ma ti sconsiglio a tradurre "ce", non vale la pena. 

Jana


----------



## Kaia

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ciao Kaia,
> 
> dovresti semplicemente tenere conto di un fatto semplice: "to make it" = "farcela". Sia "ce" che "la" fanno parte del verbo. Credo si possa dire che "la" significhi "it" ma ti sconsiglio a tradurre "ce", non vale la pena.
> 
> Jana


 
E si Jana, questa "ce" sempre mi fa girare la testa. Meglio cosí, non provo a tradurla e punto.  Grazie!


----------



## Bob A

"Non che la faccio a comportarmi bene. "

"Ma si che ce la fai, mio caro."

     Can someone please tell me what the "ce la" means in these 2 phrases of dialogue in a novel mean?  Thanks.  Bob A


----------



## shamblesuk

Can you confirm that the first phrase should be 'Non ce la faccio' as it doesn't appear to have 'ce la' in it?


----------



## curon

Bob A said:
			
		

> "Non c*e* la faccio a comportarmi bene. "
> 
> "Ma si che ce la fai, mio caro."


 
This construction means "to manage" or "to succeed"

"I can't (manage to) behave well"

"But of course you can, my dear"

You hear this phrase a lot in films. How many times in dubbed movies does one hear "Ce l'abbiamo fatta!" - We did it!


----------



## moodywop

It can have two meanings. The more usual one is _I can't take this any more!. _But you can also use it, for instance, to say you're too tired to carry on doing something. In the latter case it's often followed by _a + infinitive: non ce la faccio più a studiare_


----------



## TimeHP

_Non ce la faccio più_ means _non ne posso più._
In English _that's enough! I'm exhausted! I can't stand it anymore!_
Ciao


----------



## netta efrat

Buongiorno!



> *Non ce la fai più*? - No,mi sento un pachiderma ma sto bene.-Hai voglia di riavere indietro il tuo corpo? - Non lo so.
> Non ci penso in questo momento. Forse ne hai voglia tu invece.
> E' una colpa? -No.


 
(The sceen starts with this sentence- It's a conversation between a couple. She is pregnant.)
What does the first sentence means?


----------



## moodywop

In this context the guy is asking his wife/girlfriend whether all the discomforts associated with advanced pregnancy are becoming too much for her.
_Non farcela più _means you can't take/stand it any more. For instance _non ce la faccio più a mentire = I can't go on lying/I've had enough of lying._


----------



## giacinta

Ciao Netta,

The infinitive of the verb is "farcela"  = to manage, to cope.
Non ce la faccio= I can't cope. 
Non ce la faccio piu'= I can't cope/manage anymore or any longer.

In the phrase you provide: " Can't you cope any longer?" or " Can't you  cope anymore" would be a good translation I think. 

Giacinta


----------



## fatboyfatnigel

Could someone check my translation of each line?

Spero che tu capirai ma devo andare via, ho bisogno di respirare aria pulita, di incontrare persone nuove. 
--> I hope you will understand but I should go away, I need to breathe clean air, to meet new people.

la vita qui, la gente, i luoghi, ogni immagine, ogni strada di questa città mi ricordano quello che ero. 
--> the life here, the people, the places, every image, every road of this town [reminds me of who I was?].

no ce la faccio più. 
[aggggg????] [there is nothing else to do here???]

anche se sarà difficile, preferisco andarmene e ricominciare di nuovo, voglio un vita che sia mia. 
---> even if it will be difficult, I prefer [andarmene? I know andare - but what does the "-mene" mean?] to begin again, I want a life that is mine.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lukarocco

Non ce la faccio piu' -> I can't take it no more


----------



## cas29

fatboyfatnigel said:


> Could someone check my translation of each line?
> 
> Spero che tu capirai ma devo andare via, ho bisogno di respirare aria pulita, di incontrare persone nuove.
> --> I hope you will understand but I should *have to *go away, I need to breathe clean air, to meet new people.
> 
> la vita qui, la gente, i luoghi, ogni immagine, ogni strada di questa città mi ricordano quello che ero.
> --> the life here, the people, the places, every image, every road of this town [reminds me of who I was?].
> 
> no ce la faccio più.
> [aggggg????] [there is nothing else to do here???]
> *I can't take it any more.*
> 
> anche se sarà difficile, preferisco andarmene e ricominciare di nuovo, voglio un vita che sia mia.
> ---> even if it will be difficult, I prefer [andarmene? *](to go away from here - * and to begin again, I want a life that is mine.
> 
> 
> Qui tutto ormai è solo un triste ricordo. la vita non può essere vissuta nei ricordi dei tempi passati. la vita è quello che è oggi, la vita è quello che sarà domani. ti voglio molto bene


 
Everything is now just a sad memory, life cannot be lived in memories of times gone by.  Life is what there is today, life is what will be tomorrow.
I love you very much/care for you very much
(ti voglio bene has to be interpreted on the basis of the relationship - it can be used between good friends, girlfriend-boyfriends, ...family members.  Ti amo is I love you, for sure, ti voglio bene has subtle nuances which depend on the situation.


----------



## ElaineG

fatboyfatnigel said:


> Could someone check my translation of each line?
> 
> Spero che tu capirai ma devo andare via, ho bisogno di respirare aria pulita, di incontrare persone nuove.
> --> I hope you will understand but I have to go away, I need to breathe clean air, to meet new people.
> 
> la vita qui, la gente, i luoghi, ogni immagine, ogni strada di questa città mi ricordano quello che ero.
> --> the life here, the people, the places, every image, every road of this town remind me of what I once was.
> 
> no ce la faccio più.
> I can't do it anymore.  [Farcela is a very idiomatic verbal phrase -- you can search the forums for many prior threads that will help explain it].
> 
> anche se sarà difficile, preferisco andarmene e ricominciare di nuovo, voglio un vita che sia mia.
> ---> even if it will be difficult, I prefer to go away [andarsene, like farcela, is an idiomatic verb phrase -- and once again we have many prior threads if you search]  and to begin again, I want a life that is mine.
> 
> 
> Qui tutto ormai è solo un triste ricordo. la vita non può essere vissuta nei ricordi dei tempi passati. la vita è quello che è oggi, la vita è quello che sarà domani. ti voglio molto bene
> Here everything is now only a sad memory.  Life can't be lived in memories of times gone by.  Life is that which is today, life is that which will be tommorrow.  I care for you very much.


----------



## fatboyfatnigel

Thanks very much - very grateful for your assistance.


----------



## chris4984

I saw this phrase and I am very confused about how to translate it...

"He couldn't make her anymore..." probably way off I just don't understand the "ce" in this sentence or how to translate "faceva"


----------



## Siberia

He/she could stand it no more. He/she'd had enough. He/she couldn't take anymore.  It was too much for him/her


----------



## Dushnyoni

chris4984 said:


> I saw this phrase and I am very confused about how to translate it...
> 
> "He couldn't make her anymore..." probably way off I just don't understand the "ce" in this sentence or how to translate "faceva"


What about "He couldn't take/stand/stomach it anymore.


----------



## underhouse

It means that he couldn't stand the situation any more, he couldn't go on any more.


----------



## k_georgiadis

I go back repeatedly to the grammar book but I don't think that I'll ever grasp the use of "ci" in this type of phrase.


----------



## chris4984

Thanks for the replies. I agree with you k, I don't understand the use of 'ci' in this phrase either. I get confused by a lot of phrases that have 'ci' in it when it doesn't mean 'us'.


----------



## Lello4ever

The verb is "far*ce*la", that's why you say "ce la faceva"


----------



## k_georgiadis

I don't get it but digging into it would probably deviate from the original focus of this thread. The only verb I know that remotely resembles "farcela" is the reflexive "farsi."


----------



## Jana337

k_georgiadis said:


> I don't get it but digging into it would probably deviate from the original focus of this thread. The only verb I know that remotely resembles "farcela" is the reflexive "farsi."


Please read this. I hope it helps.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thanks, I'll read it in the hope that the fog is lifted.



Jana337 said:


> Please read this. I hope it helps.


 
I also found this on the web that made me realize that "farcela" does not render itself to rational analysis.


----------



## giacinta

k_georgiadis said:


> I go back repeatedly to the grammar book but I don't think that I'll ever grasp the use of "ci" in this type of phrase.


 
Don't worry about the use of "ci" in this context.  The infinitive of the verb is "farcela" .  So one says " Non ce la faccio piu".
There are other infinitives like this.  EG -Avercela, cavarsela, prendersela

Ce la con te= he is angry with you.
Non te la prendere! = don't let it upset you!.

The only way, I find,  is simply to learn them off by heart.   There may be a grammatical explanation.  I agree "ci" and "ne" also give me enormous difficulty.  Sometimes there is an explanation it seems.  But also, alas--sometimes there is not!  

Giacinta


----------



## stezza

Giacinta, the correct use of 'avercela' would be: 'ce l'ha con te' - not 'ce la con te'!!


----------



## giacinta

stezza said:


> Giacinta, the correct use of 'avercela' would be: 'ce l'ha con te' - not 'ce la con te'!!


 

You're absolutely right!  Thanks.

Giacinta


----------



## Starbuck

Ciao a tutti,

In the dialogue that I am reading, one character is complaining that he is tired and wants to rest.  The other character responds by saying:

"Sei gia' stanco?  Non ce la fai piu', eh?

My translation is:
"You're tired already?  You can't go on, right?"

Can someone explain to me why the word "ce" is inserted into this statement and how it is translated?

Grazie in anticipi,
Starbuck


----------



## Lello4ever

Because the verb is "far*ce*la". Have a look at previous threads for more infos about that.


----------



## seraphin

How to translate "non ce la faccio piu" in English?


----------



## Necsus

Hi, seraphin. From OP:
_non ce la faccio più!_ I’ve had it! I can’t take any more!


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Hi, seraphin. From OP:
> _non ce la faccio più!_ I’ve had it! I can’t take any more!


 
Hi again!

What is the difference in usage between:
Non ce la faccio più!
e
Non lo supporto!

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Hi again!
> 
> What is the difference in usage between:
> Non ce la faccio più!
> e
> Non lo supporto!
> 
> Thanks in anticipation!


 Hi, Tim! I suppose you mean 'non lo s*o*pporto!' (supporto=I support), and differently from 'non ce la faccio più', it generally refers to someone or something. I think you can translate it into English in several ways (Hazon):
I cannot bear/stand/tolerate/put up with_/_endure_/_suffer.


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Hi, Tim! I suppose you mean 'non lo s*o*pporto!' (supporto=I support), and differently from 'non ce la faccio più', it generally refers to someone or something. I think you can translate it into English in several ways (Hazon):
> I cannot bear/stand/tolerate/put up with_/_endure_/_suffer.


 
Yep......it's "sopporto".

I learned it from that famous Italian cartoon Charlie Brown! (Ciccio)

In the English version, in many situations in which he is frustrated,
he puts his head against something (wall, tree, etc), with his face pointed to the ground, and says "I can't stand it!".

In the Italian version, it's routinely translated as "Non lo sopporto!".

So the
"non ce la faccio più" is general?
and the
"non lo sopporto!" is more specific?


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> So the
> "non ce la faccio più" is general?
> and the
> "non lo sopporto!" is more specific?


 Well, more or less, yes. You _non_ _sopporti_ someone or something, while you say 'non ce la faccio più' when _a situation_ has got unbearable.


----------



## nirwall

Can I get an explanation on what the words ce and la mean in this expression.
Thanks.


----------



## TimLA

The important thing is that the verb here is "farcela".
So when you use it in this context (the "non" in front) you break up the word and put the "ce la" in front of the 'action' (far).


----------



## neuromatico

Tim, were you thinking of "sopportabile"?

Questo dolore non è più sopportabile.
Questa situazione...
L'umidità...


----------



## TimLA

neuromatico said:


> Tim, were you thinking of "sopportabile"?
> 
> Questo dolore non è più sopportabile.
> Questa situazione...
> L'umidità...


 
Yes, in a sense.
I read a lot of "Charlie Brown" in Italian (it's great for good idioms and "common" conversation).
One of his recurrent lines is "Non lo sopporto!" which has been translated from the original "I can't stand it!" (as he rests his head on a wall in disgust)

So I was just wondering about the subtleties between the two phrases.


----------



## nirwall

Thanks! That was all new to me.


----------



## giacinta

nirwall said:


> Can I get an explanation on what the words ce and la mean in this expression.
> Thanks.


The *infinitive *of the verb is "farcela"  Hence you have to include "ce" and "la" whenever you use this verb.

eg "ce l'abbiamo fatta" - "ce l'ho fatta".  There are other infinitives like this in Italian.  
'avercela"  to be angry. Example " ce l'hai con me? " are you angry with me?.  It is just a case of learning the infinitives and remembering to adjust for gender and number in the conjugations.

Giacinta


----------



## marcolettici

This (avercela) reminds me of the phrasal verb "to have it in" for someone.  She "has it in" for me.  What does the it mean?


----------



## Enigmista

Marco I don't know  if I'm understanding your question correctly

She has it in for me = Lei ce l'ha con me (She holds a grudge against me)

Ce l'ha con me= she has it against me

This "avercela" can work in this way for instance: _Non capisco perchè lei deve *avercela* con me _


That is : I don't understand why you're having/have it against me

*Avercela *is _avere_ + _ce + la_, as Giacinta pointed out above


----------



## marcolettici

Hi Enigmista, 

I was responding to Horseman, and forgot to quote.  I was just saying that the "it" in "to have _it_ in for someone" doesn't have an exact meaning.  The phrasal verb as a whole, like an idiom, carries the meaning.  You ultimately just take it as a whole and accept it as it is.  "Farcela" seems to behave similarly.


----------



## King Crimson

Six years later...

Since the OP did not provide context, I'd like to add that another meaning of this expression, which is only briefly hinted at in post 15, is to be physically or mentally exhausted, tired out, worn out etc.
Here are a couple examples that I've made up to put this expression in context:

A: Coraggio, ci resta solo un chilometro da fare prima di arrivare a destinazione
B: Io mi fermo qui, non ce la faccio più!

A: Coraggio, dobbiamo studiare solo un altro capitolo
B: Non ce la faccio più, abbiamo studiato tutta la notte per questo esame!


----------

